# "Avery Label Frustration" Resolution



## nafarmboy (Aug 20, 2012)

Although I just started and dont have anything ready to bottle yet, I have already started playing around with labels. I bought the 3.3x4 avery labels (there are several 5164, 5264, 8164, 8464, etc, the ones I bought were 5164) and couldnt get them to print to the edge, I tried everything and finally started searching the forum. Didn't take long to find thread titled "Avery Label Frustration" so I realized several people were having same problem, so after I figured out _what I think_ is the problem so I thought I would post a thread. I am assuming that most ppl are using the avery templates or Avery Design Pro program. The problem is not with your printer or the program, avery is assuming you are going to use these labels as their intended use, shipping labels, instead of vine labels so they have unprintable areas on the labels that wouldnt interfere with their intended use (in their program you can see them by clicking view then check "show unprintable area"). They have the 22823 label that is a little smaller (3x3.75) and you can use the 6874 template or you can try the 6874 label with is colorjet label instead of inkjet label ( I have been told you could use colorjet paper in injet printer but not inkjet paper in colorjet printer) or they have 8168, little larger (3.5x5) ,or you can try the 6878 (3.75x4.75) they have template for it but it is colorjet label so be sure you can print on it with your printer. I spent a good bit of time researching this and thought it was worth posting. Hope it helps someone. nafarmboy


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 20, 2012)

I just run my border/color/design a little past the edges - prints fine for me that way...

Give it a shot...


----------



## nafarmboy (Aug 20, 2012)

What printer are you using? Do you mean run color/ border/design past the edges on the template.........I tried that but it didnt help..........still cut off at the "unprintable area" tried on 3 different printers and couldnt find in printer setting where to move margins so i assumed problem was in avery template. nafarmboy


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 20, 2012)

I use an Epson Stylus CX3810.

Yup - run it paste the template edges - works fine for me..

Hard to tell on this - but here is a pic where i color the entire label - it has a red border.


----------



## nafarmboy (Aug 20, 2012)

All my printers are hp's maybe it is the printer, in that case maybe i should retitle my thread to Avery Label Frustration Resolution w/ HP Printer.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 20, 2012)

nafarmboy said:


> All my printers are hp's maybe it is the printer, in that case maybe i should retitle my thread to Avery Label Frustration Resolution w/ HP Printer.



Could be - I am not real sure about that - try googling Avery label software and HP printer issues.

Might stumble across something - maybe an HP setting or something...

What version do you have of avery?? I know 5.5 is suppose to have a fix for HP issues..


----------



## Chateau Joe (Aug 20, 2012)

Its not your printer but your software. When put your picture in the frame they provide, stretch it past the edges.


----------



## nafarmboy (Aug 20, 2012)

I think it is my printers........I just tried it on printer at the farm shop and I think it is going to work....it is an hp but has borderless setting on it which would be the same as moving the margins and with a little tweaking such like Jon said, pulling past the template it is going to work.......now just need to swap one of these at home with it and buy some ink other than black for it  but my first post is still good for those whose printer doesnt have a borderless setting of a way to move margins. Maybe it will still help someone.


----------



## keena (Aug 21, 2012)

When I tried averys program it didn't let me stretch the image past the top boarder... Still messing with it tho


----------



## s0615353 (Aug 21, 2012)

I had the exact same issue, where the label would not print to the left or right side of the paper, and when I extended the picture all that happened was that the image went off center. I gave up after so long, but I will try the tips given (except buying a new HP printer).


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm still struggling with issues similar to keena and s0615353; though I'm down to a consistent, smaller white area on the left and right margins - even after adjusting them. 

Which program are you using, exactly? I've used the Microsoft Word plug in as well as their website. My results are better using the website and printing from PDF's, but I can't change them. I didn't see anything under "View" that said "show unprintable area" in either the word version or their website. Is there some other way to make the Avery labels?


----------



## nafarmboy (Aug 21, 2012)

I downloaded DesignPro from avery website. I had to search on their site for it as it is not listed in their download links but if you use the search engine on their site it will be listed.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Aug 22, 2012)

I just printed these labels and didn't have ANY white space. Downloaded a blank Avery template for word. The trick I learned is, once you import your picture you need to change you "Text Wrapping" to through. this is found on the "format" tab up on the top. but here the new label


----------

